# Encoding von JAX-WS?



## Verjigorm (8. Apr 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Encoding bei unserem JAXWS-Webservice.
habe einen einfachen Webservice erstellt


```
@WebMethod
	public String testUTF8() throws UnsupportedEncodingException
	{
		return new String("öftätüfß".getBytes("UTF-8"), "UTF-8");
	}
```

Wenn ich das mit SOAPUI teste, kriege ich folgende (RAW) Rückgabe:



> HTTP/1.1 200 OK
> Server: Apache-Coyote/1.1
> Set-Cookie: JSESSIONIDSSO=8550FC0395F94A5D1317C1ABC9BEF28F; Path=/
> Set-Cookie: JSESSIONID=E0240A9CB664176C057E490529FA58D6; Path=/
> ...



Der String "Ã¶ftÃ¤tÃ¼fÃŸ" ist doch nicht wirklich UTF-8 ...

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich da falsch mache, kann man das irgendwie einstellen oder so?

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## fax (8. Apr 2011)

Überlasse die Zeichenkodierung doch JAX-WS, dann wird es garantiert SOAP konform. Also einfach:

```
return "öftätüfß";
```


----------



## musiKk (8. Apr 2011)

Die Operation dürfte nur dann das gewünschte Ergebnis liefern, wenn die Quelltext-Datei auch als UTF-8 encodiert ist, was hier vermutlich nicht der Fall ist.

Davon abgesehen stimme ich aber fax zu. Im besten Fall ist die Operation ein NOP, im worst case ein Fehler - wie hier.


----------

